# Modifying Fine Folk Figures



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone modified some of the fine folk figures? Changed posture, stuff like that.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Added a beard, cigar and glasses. Changed the hat. Added an RCS unit...


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not modified fine folks but have quite a few others. Some resins can be brittle so be sure to use a sharp hobby saw for surgery. CA usually works well. Sometimes I'll insert brass rod to reattach limbs then fill with squadron putty. 

-Brian


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that a self portrait Bruce,or have you made your own Curmudgeon? Nice job though.
Rod


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a self portrait...I'm shorter than that.


















I'm happy if you think it resembles someone else!










I prefer Magic Sculpt over Squadron Putty, but it could just be that my putty seems to dry out before I can use the whole tube.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

This is great, a endless line of figures. Is Squadron Putty just for seams or can it be used for shaping? Any advice on epoxy putty? Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When I was reshaping figures in On3, haven't gotten to towns and peeps yet, I used gel CA and an accelerator. I used two picks; sharpened wire in a wooden dowel to apply the glue and to transfer a drop of the accelrator. The gel allowed me to shape it before I set it. It filed and sanded ok, painted ok too. I was already using it to re-attach the limbs anyway. A spray would cover to much amd slow down production. 
CA burns easily, fast way to clean the pick. Avoid the fumes. 

John


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Tried squadron putty, the fumes are a little strong. Going to try a 2 part epoxy that looks like a big tooties roll. 
Has any one bought the Tamiya 1:20 scale pit crew and modified them?


----------

